# Humm which lake to dock at next year????



## Hoover098 (Sep 13, 2016)

We are first time boat owners. We have the first two weeks under our belt and have been cruising around Seneca Lake. We like Seneca so far because there is not a ton of boats on the water which gives it a good feeling of serenity. The fish have not really been biting as the water is not very deep and its pretty hot is what I have been told by the locals.  We ended up there by chance because they had open docks as they just added 30 new ones this year. The drive sucks as we are coming from the east side of Columbus. I'm wondering how alum and buckeye far as for average amount of boats on the water during the week and weekends. Anyone spend much time on all three?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Alum is not too bad during the week, but is very busy on weekends. Buckeye they are working on putting in a new dam, so dock space won't be available for a couple more years I believe. Lake levels are very low.


----------



## Hoover098 (Sep 13, 2016)

I thought buckeye was going to be running full steam next season. Thanks


----------



## jacer6725 (Jul 9, 2013)

Try Salt Forks

Best of everything and is cheaper

Great fishing 
Not many boats
Better docks
Alot of ski and no wake areas and coves


----------

